# Sheffield Decision Making Centre (DMC) to Toronto Visa Application Centre (VAC)



## Cosette (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, 

How long does it usually take to receive the passport from the Sheffield Decision Making Centre (DMC)? How soon will the Toronto Visa Application Centre (VAC) contact me after the Sheffield DMC has sent me the decision email? 

The first email I received from the Sheffield Office stated that: 



> "A further email will be sent to you to confirm when your application has been assessed and dispatched. If your application was made in a Visa Application Centre, the staff there will contact you when your documents are ready – please do not attend the Centre until you are requested to do so."


We did not pay for the courier service since we did not expect to receive a decision email that quick! We thought that it would be better to pick the passport up from the Toronto VAC since we will be out of our flat by end-August.

Thank you.


----------



## Cosette (Jul 13, 2015)

For the benefit of those applying from Toronto and are picking up at the VAC, it took 4 business days after receiving the decision email to receiving the passport


----------

